# What County Do Lee and Tiffany Lakosky Live In?



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

I am just curious as to what County Lee & Tiffany call home? I am looking into buying Property in Van Buren County Iowa, and the owner of the property says that Lee & Tiffany have their house not to far from where his property is. I guess this is the house you always see on their TV show "Gettin Close". I know that Tiffany said that they just acquired a new farm this year, where Lee found that Massive set of sheds this year, so I am sure they have property in many different areas. The property I am looking at is just outside the town of Stockport. Maybe someone here knows more about where they are located. Just would be nice to know that I would have some great neighbors down the road like Lee & Tiffany! Maybe if Lee & Tiffany see this post they would like to respond. Thanks.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Send her a PM and find out if she will tell you.


----------



## SHEGGE (Jun 8, 2004)

Henry county. But not sure.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

SHEGGE said:


> Henry county. But not sure.


They live in Salem, which is Henry Co. 

Van Buren Co. Iowa is awesome. I have hunted there and there are alot of big boys running around there.


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

SHEGGE, you might be right, because the property I am looking at is right on the border of Henry County. Punch_Free4L, I thought about sending Tiffany a PM but I figured that they probably get a ton of PM's from members here, and I did not want to bother them.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

rebbie said:


> SHEGGE, you might be right, because the property I am looking at is right on the border of Henry County. Punch_Free4L, I thought about sending Tiffany a PM but I figured that they probably get a ton of PM's from members here, and I did not want to bother them.


:noidea:


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

-bowfreak- Thanks. That makes sense. The owner said he was driving his ATV down the road one day when he ran into Lee & Tiffany and they stopped to talk with him. They were very nice and told him how they live not to far from him. Thanks for all response. I just hope this property turns out to be as good as the reputation Van Buren County Has!


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

Any Van Buren hunters here? Just would love to hear from others here, how good the hunting is there! The owner of the property I am looking into says he passes on 140 & 150 class bucks!! That just doesn't happen here in NY State!! I have never even seen a 140 class buck while hunting in NY!!!Thanks.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

If you need someone to test the property for you, let me know, I have two points right now.:darkbeer:


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

Buckblood LOL! I have one point and will get another point this May. When I do finally buy property out there in Iowa, it will be a few years before I can move out there to live, so I won't be able to hunt every year. I just might look to lease it out to a bow hunter!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

rebbie said:


> Buckblood LOL! I have one point and will get another point this May. When I do finally buy property out there in Iowa, it will be a few years before I can move out there to live, so I won't be able to hunt every year. I just might look to lease it out to a bow hunter!


Put me on your list!!!

I've thought about moving out there, but the work situation is bleek. I'm a union electrician. I have heard that work out there is getting better though, with the ethanol plants and all. I live a couple of counties up from you. The hunting isn't that great in eastern NY, so I travel west every year to hunt.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

It's amazing the deer they kill on only 4.84 acres!!! :wink:

Lien2


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Oldmossyhorns, I understand its a matter of public record but I still don't think that it is appropriate to post it here.....posts removed that contained their personal information. '94(moderator)


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Good move 94,that did not need to be on here.


----------



## Gander145 (Sep 27, 2007)

rebbie said:


> Any Van Buren hunters here? Just would love to hear from others here, how good the hunting is there! The owner of the property I am looking into says he passes on 140 & 150 class bucks!! That just doesn't happen here in NY State!! I have never even seen a 140 class buck while hunting in NY!!!Thanks.


I hunt Van Buren. I sent you a PM about it.


----------



## OLDMOSSYHORNS (Oct 29, 2002)

I want to apologize for my post and thank easton94 for removing it. If I was in the position they are in I probably wouldn't want everyone to know my address either. Sorry Lee and Tiffany.:BangHead:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

OLDMOSSYHORNS said:


> I want to apologize for my post and thank easton94 for removing it. If I was in the position they are in I probably wouldn't want everyone to know my address either. Sorry Lee and Tiffany.:BangHead:




:thumbs_up Thanks!! '94


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66 (Apr 29, 2014)

rebbie said:


> Buckblood LOL! I have one point and will get another point this May. When I do finally buy property out there in Iowa, it will be a few years before I can move out there to live, so I won't be able to hunt every year. I just might look to lease it out to a bow hunter!


Add me to the list as well :wink: NR can't hunt there but every 3-4 years anyway
Good Luck!!


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Ask hatchettjack. He can tell you what they had for supper tonight.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Van Buren is pretty good. Seems to be one of the most commercialized counties in Iowa with a lot of NRLOs and leasing. It all depends on the property but there is some awesome stuff down there. The late rifle doe / shed buck season has run its course and hopefully is ended this year. Most folks down there that own ground would pass 140s, 150s if they are managing it. I saw some giants down there when I used to hunt down there. Unfortunately the 1000s of acres we used to have access to is lost. A lot of good counties though in Iowa that are just as good or better.


----------

